# Poured some blade baits



## gotwipers (Mar 31, 2007)

Still need to work on polishing the brass a little better. I used a dremel because thats all I had, it did ok but need a buffing wheel for the bench. 





































This is a re-paint of a little george I had Layin around....










Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

